# How many people recover?



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

Heyy, Iv been looking for recovery rates and trying to get some idea about how many people recover from DP/DR...

For those who remember I got this from weed 2 months ago. My anxiety has reduced dramaticly but the last half of today has been abit walk soo, Hi :/

Im making improvments, not in my condition but in the way I think about it. I just need a little help...

Anyway. Does anybody have ANY Idea? I really cant find owt!


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Well I doubt there's any set rates but sites like webMD say that the prognosis for recovery is good. If you got it from weed you're probably more likely to recover sooner.

Yeah people can recover out of the blue but it's a good idea to start eating healthy, exercising, and socializing. And not worrying about dp.


----------



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks bear







You seem to get 2 types of stories here. First: ''Iv had this shit for 20+ years (Me: Arg!)''. Second: ''I recovered in a year, life great, heres how... (Me: yay!)''

Its all quite confusing!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Madhead said:


> Thanks bear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel exactly the same way about the stories on here. The biggest problem here is that there are 17,000+ members but only probably 50 post on here. It leaves you wondering what happened with the other 17,000. Did they recover? Did they just learn to cope and live with it? Did they die or kill themselves? I wish that all of them would come back and tell us. I think if you had a data base of 17,000 outcomes, you could get a better idea on recovery rates.

Me, personally, I've had dp for almost 11 months and I've been improving a lot recently. I set a mental goal for myself that I would be better by a year. That would be amazing but I don't think it's going to happen. A year and a half? sure. I'm comfortable with that.

You do need to just relax and go on about life. Yeah, this makes you feel weird but that's all it is, a feeling.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Prognosis for recovery is good. I recovered after 6 months of DP, god it was miserable. And like bear said, if you got DP from weed, you have a better chance of recovering (there is a study on the forum somewhere). The main reason for this is that people who got DP from weed have fewer underlying issues than people who got DP through abuse or childhood trauma. Also, I don't really believe it is the weed that causes DP, but rather the panic attack that was caused by the weed. You need to remember that nothing is physically wrong with your brain (yes, i know you want to think you have schizophrenia or psychosis or something... but i've had an MRI and everything was normal). And sure enough... 3 months after my MRI I started to feel better. Also, the MRI reduced my paranoia. Hope you feel better man, I know it was the most miserable experience in the world for me. Also, majority of the people get better, leave the forum, and never come back.






My happy song.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Most people do recover especially those who got it from a tragic even or drug use. Its a temporary state when your mind can take no more so it goes into hibernation mode. People with more sever disorder like DID sometimes have DP as a side effect and its harder for them to over come it, but not impossible. Keep up the good work, I have had this for 3 months and am starting to do better too (from weed). And no do not smoke again whatever you do, it can make it worse and prolong it!


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Guest013 said:


> My happy song.


Ooo I like that song! I shall put it on a CD to remind myself hehe


----------



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Most people do recover especially those who got it from a tragic even or drug use. Its a temporary state when your mind can take no more so it goes into hibernation mode. People with more sever disorder like DID sometimes have DP as a side effect and its harder for them to over come it, but not impossible. Keep up the good work, I have had this for 3 months and am starting to do better too (from weed). And no do not smoke again whatever you do, it can make it worse and prolong it!


The thing that really fucking pisses me off with this disorder is theres so many what, ifs and buts. Any fucking figures at all would help, ''prognosis for recovery is good''??? What the fuck does that mean? Most, Some, 90%, 50%, 1/5?

Sadly for me I feel me personaly will be the death of me. I cant see myself recovering, I just do not belive it... :/ Sorry, I hate being negetive...


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Madhead said:


> The thing that really fucking pisses me off with this disorder is theres so many what, ifs and buts. Any fucking figures at all would help, ''prognosis for recovery is good''??? What the fuck does that mean? Most, Some, 90%, 50%, 1/5?
> 
> Sadly for me I feel me personaly will be the death of me. I cant see myself recovering, I just do not belive it... :/ Sorry, I hate being negetive...


I honestly felt like that until very recently. I was just like "I may never recover". I set a deadline for myself that I would recover by a year. At 10 months, that felt completely possible. Today is 11 months and 1 day and I doubt I will recover in the next 4 weeks. That's ok though. Right now, if I have to move my goal to a year and a half, that's alright with me. I've gotten to a place where I'm ok with having dp some days. When I first got it, that wasn't the case. I refused to even consider having it 6 months and vowed that if I made it to a year, I would kill myself. But my dp is improving. I can honestly say that every two weeks I can look back and see that I am so much better than I was two weeks before. I am light years better than I was 2 months ago. I know I'm recovering and it all just takes time.


----------



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I honestly felt like that until very recently. I was just like "I may never recover". I set a deadline for myself that I would recover by a year. At 10 months, that felt completely possible. Today is 11 months and 1 day and I doubt I will recover in the next 4 weeks. That's ok though. Right now, if I have to move my goal to a year and a half, that's alright with me. I've gotten to a place where I'm ok with having dp some days. When I first got it, that wasn't the case. I refused to even consider having it 6 months and vowed that if I made it to a year, I would kill myself. But my dp is improving. I can honestly say that every two weeks I can look back and see that I am so much better than I was two weeks before. I am light years better than I was 2 months ago. I know I'm recovering and it all just takes time.


...And I wish you the VERY BEST! Just read my intro post from a few months ago. I said ''I feel like im going to be one of those people whos had it for more that 3/4 months. I had to chuckle







Like I said, Im making improvments, not in my condition but in the way I deal with it. What recovery like anyways? Do your symptoms just decrease or what? Sorry to be nosey


----------

